
The Pirate Bay Attacking InstaCart? - paul7986
https://twitter.com/tpb?lang=en
======
HernanCrespo
I wonder what their motives are?

~~~
throwaway_121
Indeed .. what?

Did someone at Instacart do them wrong or they want to highlight potentially
more awful Silicon Valley founder behavior.

